# Creating a website



## Spartan005 (Mar 13, 2007)

Ok so I'm technologically challenged and need help making a website for my haunted house. Now I've heard that some people use freewebs, and others use website tonight but I'm really not sure which one to choose (if any). All I want to do is have my own site with limited or no advertisements and be able to post pictures and videos. So any recommendations on where to start?


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

how bout you just learn HTML? ScareShack Showed me how to create a basic layout in about an hour. I then got online and found a great resource for expanding on that info. Ive now created 2 sites in a week. www.turtlesterror.com and www.bluegrassfire.org Ive had a lot of fun and i can make it anyway i want and am not stuck using someone else's mockup. Just a thought.


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

It depends on what you all really want to do.
As turtle mentioned you could learn how to use HTML.
However, if you're not willing to sit down and try to figure stuff out this may not be a good solution.
If you just want to get a site up quick and don't care about using templates then I sugguest using Freewebs.
If you have any questions you can e-mail and I'll be sure to help you get on your way.
.


----------



## Spartan005 (Mar 13, 2007)

Those websites are pretty cool... I guess thats all I would need for mine. So how do I use HTML?


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

OH if were only that easy Spartan!
It's quite a long thing to explain...
Do you have AIM or MSN so we can IM?
Add me if you have either...
[email protected] or frontyardfright
.


----------

